# Slide Out Awning: Cleaning The Underside



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

While getting ready for a trip when I opened up the trailer(2012 301BQ) I had mold/mildew on both sides of the slide out awning. Not sure of the cause, the awnings were dry and clean when I put the trailer in storage 2 mths ago.

The upper/top side was easy to clean. What is the best way to clean the bottom side which faces slide out's roof? All I can come up with is to look for a long telescoping pole to fit between the awning an roof.

I'm going to guess rain and condensation caused the mildew. Going forward do I need to open the slides after it rains or every other week to allow the awnings to dry?

Thank you in advance for your recommendations.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

DFG said:


> While getting ready for a trip when I opened up the trailer(2012 301BQ) I had mold/mildew on both sides of the slide out awning. Not sure of the cause, the awnings were dry and clean when I put the trailer in storage 2 mths ago.
> 
> The upper/top side was easy to clean. What is the best way to clean the bottom side which faces slide out's roof? All I can come up with is to look for a long telescoping pole to fit between the awning an roof.
> 
> ...


I spray the awning, i use spray 9, roll it up and let soak so it doesn't evaporate , then yes scrub it off, then hose it down,


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I take a weed sprayer (Ortho) that hooks up to the hose and put a bleach and simply green mixture in the "chemical" bottle that screws on. I set the spray rate at 8 Oz per gallon and spray on the underside...stand up wind. The bleach adds a "film" that holds the mixture to the underside. Spray the exterior top side as well. Roll up the awning and leave for 30 minutes...unroll and take a brush on a handle and give it a quick scrub. Rinse and dry. I just did mine this weekend and it looks like new again. 
bbwb


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

X2 what bbwb said.


----------

